# MediaCenter

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich suche ein Mediacenter für Gentoo.

Ich habe einen 1,66 GHz Prozessor und 1 GB Ram, und hätte gerne meine Musik und Videos verwaltet, die auf der Festplatte sind. Auch DVDs schauen mit dem externen Laufwerk sollte man können.

Weiß wer ein Programm das mit den Systemvoraussetzungen läuft?

LG Roland

----------

## ScytheMan

http://tinyurl.com/2d6j24b

Falls das zu kompliziert ist, hier ein paar Buzzwords: XMBC, VDR, MythTV.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

wie man nach Gentoo Media Center googelt weiß ich auch danke.

Ich hab eher gemeint ob wer ein Mediacenter kennt, das mit einem 1,6GHz Prozessor und 1 GB Ram läuft ohne zu ruckeln.

Außerdem habe ich keine TV-Karte und werde mir auch keine zulegen. Gibt es keine MediaCenter unter Linux, die nicht voll auf TV ausgelegt sind?

Bei VDR steht zum Beispiel auf der Seite selbst nicht mal was von Musik.

----------

## firefly

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie man nach Gentoo Media Center googelt weiß ich auch danke.
> 
> Ich hab eher gemeint ob wer ein Mediacenter kennt, das mit einem 1,6GHz Prozessor und 1 GB Ram läuft ohne zu ruckeln.
> ...

 

Hat aber eine plugin schnittstelle, mit der z.b. mplayer mit vdr steuern kann....

 media-plugins/vdr-mplayer

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das heißt ich brauche den VDR und einen MediaPlayer?

Gibt es da nix das gleich alles in einem ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

XMBC sieht doch ganz gut aus?

http://xbmc.org/wp-content/gallery/mediastreamnew/mstream8.jpg

----------

## Erdie

Sollen auch HD Videos abgespielt werden? Falls ja, wird der (vermutlich) Intel Chipsatz nicht reichen.

----------

## schmidicom

1. MythTV kannst du mit der Hardware schon mal komplett streichen den das braucht einerseits noch einen MySQL Server und sonst noch einen Background-Dienst um überhaupt zu funktionieren wenn es denn funktioniert.

2. XBMC läuft nicht weil es ein veraltetes Python will (zumindest ist das bei mir so)

3. VDR.... glaub mir das willste nicht wirklich.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Oct 26, 2010 7:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

HD Videos?

Ich hab ein paar DVDs auch auf ISO angeschaut. Mehr als DVD-Qualität hab ich nicht und will ich nicht (10" ist halt doch nicht groß, und extern was anstecken kommt nicht in frage, da spiel ich die DVD dann gleich direkt ab.)

@ schmidicom

Was verwendest du?

XMBC ist doch ursprünglich für die XBox oder?

Was hältst du (haltet ihr) von Freevo?

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 1. MythTV kannst du mit der Hardware schon mal komplett streichen den das braucht einerseits noch einen MySQL Server und sonst noch einen Background-Dienst um überhaupt zu funktionieren wenn es denn funktioniert.

 

Naja ganz so verhält es sich nicht. Ich habe ebenfalls MythTV unter Gentoo am Start und der braucht im Schnitt bei HD-Videos ca. 350 MB Ram. Ich habe das System so eingerichtet, dass kein Desktop-Manager hochgefahren wird, sondern nur der X-Server und eben die MythTV-Oberfläche. Das mit dem Backend stimmt, aber die Rechenzeit dürfte sich in Grenzen halten. Und das mit dem Datenbank-Server ist nicht weiter tragisch, weil dort nicht viele Zugriffe stattfinden. Eine größere Bedeutung würde ich dem nur zukommen lassen, wenn man selbst Sendungen aufnimmt, was Du ja aber nicht vorhast.

Richtig super ist es allerdings, dass man das Frontend per XML-Dateien so anpassen kann wie man es gerne hätte. So startet bei mir auf Knopfdruck ein Firefox, was so nicht in der Standardkonfig vorgesehen ist. Für die HD-Videos habe ich eine NVIDIA-VDPAU-Grafikkarte eingebaut im Wert von 50 Euro und damit sind HD-Videos kein Ding mehr. Ich habe so 7% CPU-Auslastung. Kann sein, dass diese sogar die Oberfläche von MythTV beschleunigt, möchte mich da aber nicht festlegen.

Ich würds mal probieren damit.

----------

## schmidicom

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> HD Videos?
> 
> Ich hab ein paar DVDs auch auf ISO angeschaut. Mehr als DVD-Qualität hab ich nicht und will ich nicht (10" ist halt doch nicht groß, und extern was anstecken kommt nicht in frage, da spiel ich die DVD dann gleich direkt ab.)
> 
> @ schmidicom
> ...

 

Was ich inzwischen bei meinem MediaCenter-PC benutze ist der Xorg (ohne WM), VLC und eine drahtlose Maus.

Alles andere (und glaub mir ich habe nahezu alles ausprobiert was sich im Portagebaum findet) war schlicht unbefriedigend oder mit einem solch abartigem Aufwand verbunden das man sich auch gleich am MIT den Doktortitel abholen kann.

Und ja ich gebe es ganz offen und ehrlich zu: "Ich bin ein extrem gefrusteter Gentoo-User wenn es um den Bereich MediaCenter geht"  :Mad: 

Ich würde sehr gerne den XBMC benutzen, denn den hab ich mal auf Windoof ausprobiert und war begeistert aber leider läuft er ja nicht auf Gentoo wegen der Pythonversion.

----------

## trikolon

nur so am rande, hast du die svn version von xbmc versucht? ich bastle hier gerade an einer xen hvm geschichte, die die erste grake durchgereicht bekommen hat. allerdings verwende ich da im moment noch ubuntu 10.10 (war bsiher einfach zu faul ein neues gentoo zu installieren).

gruß

----------

## Randy Andy

[quote="schmidicom"] *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> HD Videos?
> 
> Was ich inzwischen bei meinem MediaCenter-PC benutze ist der Xorg (ohne WM), VLC und eine drahtlose Maus.
> 
> Alles andere (und glaub mir ich habe nahezu alles ausprobiert was sich im Portagebaum findet) war schlicht unbefriedigend oder mit einem solch abartigem Aufwand verbunden das man sich auch gleich am MIT den Doktortitel abholen kann.
> ...

 

Schmidicom,

ich hab zwar keinen Doktortitel, und sicher wär's schön wenn vieles einfacher wäre, trotzdem kann ich dem von meiner Warte aus, so nicht zustimmen.

Vieles hängt sicher auch von persöhnlichen Vorlieben und Anforderungen, sowie von zu verwendenden Hardware ab.

Ein paar Beispiele aus meiner 4-jährigen Linux-Mediacenter Erfahrung:

Wenn es denn doch um TV-Aufnahmen/ Fernsehen gehen soll:

MythTV siehet zwar nett aus, braucht aber mehr Ressourcen auf alter Hardware die aber noch sehr gut mit VDR und FF-Karten läuft.

Ausschlusskriterium für MythTV bei mir ist aber die lange Umschaltzeit beim zappen - geht garnicht wegen WAF, denn meine Frau ist die Zapper-Queen  :Wink: 

VDR ist mein Favorit für reines TV (hab 3 Sat-Karten in meinem) und mit NVRAM-Wakeup wird das Teil zum vollwertigen timergesteuerten Videorecorder, der genial einfach zu steuern ist, und nicht mit grafischem Schnickschnack überladen ist, sondern sich auf das wesentliche beschränkt.

Aber zum Bilder gucken, Musik hören, DVD's schauen, und das alles übersichtlich verwalten find ich's dann auch ungeeignet. Auch wenn es viele Plug-Ins gibt um doch einiges möcglich zu machen, finde ich das bei anderen besser und schöner gelöst. 

Gut dass sich VDR mit z.B. Freevo, MMS und diversen anderen für diese Zwecke kombinieren lässt, ist aber alles wenn man's selber macht nicht ganz einfach, und auch ich hab das für mich noch nicht optimal gelöst.

Es gibt zwar etliche Mediacenter Distros, aber auch die stellen für mich keine Alternative dar.

gen2vdr ist zum Einstieg zwar ganz nett, aber der installer lässt mir keine Freiheiten bezüglich Dateisysteme (ich hab und willl halt alles auf ext4), die Codebasis bezogen auf den Portage-tree ist hoffnungslos veraltet, und das Teil wurde ziemlich verbogen.

Ein normales Gentoo-Update ist daher quasi nicht mehr möglich, nur noch über die mitgelieferten update-scripts, aber wehe es geht an neusete kernel /udev/ Baselayout etc.

Deine Lösung wäre keine für mich, denn steuer du mal den VLC mit 'ner Fernbedienung...

XBCM wird doch sogar bei Sabayons Live CD's lauffähig geliefert, sollte mich wundern wenn das nicht auch unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen ist.

Sieht zwar schick aus, aber ich find's scheisse. Soll ja auch irgendwann mal mit VDR können, dann mal schauen.

Ein Kollege hat auch ein MS-Mediacenter Teil, und mal davon abgesehen das es sich, obwohl fertig gekauft, sich nicht von seldst aufwecken kann zur Aufnahmezeit, sind die Aufnahmen doppelt so groß bei schlechterer Qualität, wie die von meinem VDR. Daher nehm ich ihm öfter was auf, und schreib es dann auf DVD raus, wenn er die Aufnahmen zum weiterverarbeiten benötigt. Natürlich geht das alles per Fernbedienung, mit DVD-Menü incl EPG informationen zum Film. Das kann nicht mal sein Festplattenrecorder, der macht's noch schlechter als sein Mediacenter    :Wink: 

Klar, der Nachteil an den OSS-Lösungen ist das elende gefrickel, bis man alles wie gewünscht am laufen hat, und bis man wg. der weit verstreuten Doku alles geblickt hat, aber:

Der Vorteil überwiegt für mich, denn egal wie alt meine Hardware ist (ACPI, NVRAM, ATX oder AT-Board mit uralt-Bios) mit viel Geduld, und der passenden Bastellösung lässt sich fast alles realisieren!

Open Source Forever - Chaka!   :Laughing: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich will ja nicht behaupten das MythTV, VDR und Co generell Mist sind.

Aber der Aufwand um so was überhaupt erst zufriedenstellend zum laufen zu bekommen ist aus meiner Sicht einfach nicht akzeptabel. Hinzukommt das man (wenn es richtig sauber aufgesetzt sein soll) mehrere Dokus im Internet wie ein Puzzel zusammensetzen muss bevor man überhaupt erst mal mit der Installation anfangen kann. Und die Abhängigkeiten bei einigen und insbesondere bei MythTV zeigen ja auch das sich bei den jeweiligen Programmierern ein Realitätsverlust eingestellt hat. Denn was hat ein MySQL-Server auf einem Media-PC verloren?

<Übertreibung>Wenn das so weitergeht kann man gleich ein Windows installieren da läuft ja auch bald für jede zweite exe ein eigener Background-Dienst.</Übertreibung>

Und bei jedem Softwareupdate darf man auf die Knie gehen und anfangen zu beten das es nachher noch läuft.

Meine Lösung mit dem Xorg und VLC ist sicher nicht die komfortabelste aber es ist eine die nach fast jedem Update (egal ob Software oder Kernel) noch funktioniert und selbst wenn es mal nicht mehr so ist kann das Problem meist innerhalb von 30min gelöst werden.

Mit dem VLC ist Fernsehen zwar auch möglich aber seit mein Kabelbetreiber das verwenden von DVB-C Karten erfolgreich verhindert hat sich das Thema bei mir eh erledigt.

Unterm strich bin ich der Meinung das Gentoo nicht zum MediaCenter taugt, bevor sich nicht die dazu nötige Software und deren Doku erheblich verbessert.

----------

## Fugee47

wie wär es hiermit ?

http://freevo.sourceforge.net/index.php

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Davon hab ich eh weiter oben gesprochen.

Ich find es schaut ganz gut aus, und kann alles was ich brauch.

<Dumme Frage am Rand>Kann Freevo auch einen Kalender?</Dumme Frage am Rand>

LG Roland

----------

## Erdie

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

>  .. Für die HD-Videos habe ich eine NVIDIA-VDPAU-Grafikkarte eingebaut im Wert von 50 Euro und damit sind HD-Videos kein Ding mehr. Ich habe so 7% CPU-Auslastung ...
> 
> Ich würds mal probieren damit.

 

Hmm.. 7% Auslastung, wie hast du das hingekriegt? Mein Nettop mit Atom 330 + Nvidia ION (9400M) 2G RAM schafft das mit 20-30% CPU Auslaustung + Vdpau.

----------

## 69719

Bei XBMC solltest du noch beachten, dass es in einem Game Loop läuft und somit immer CPU last erzeugt, egal ob es etwas wiedergibt oder im idle Modus steht.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

nachdem ich diesen Thread ne Weile beobachtet habe muss ich jetzt doch auch mal das ein oder andere dazu schreiben. Ich denke das ich über ausreichend Erfahrung mit gentoo & MediaCenter habe, da ich seit ca. 5-6 Jahren einen Rechner mit gentoo Linux & mythTV als MultimediaCenter betreibe.

Und deshalb wollen wir gleich mal mit den Vorurteilen aufräumen. VDR und mythTV kann man nicht vergleichen, das wäre wie Äpfel und Birnen. VDR ist etwas für Puristen, die GUI auf das minimalste reduziert und als Standalone-Lösung gedacht. mythTV ist grafisch auf der Höhe der Zeit und als Netzwerk-MediaCenter gedacht.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es keine MediaCenter unter Linux, die nicht voll auf TV ausgelegt sind?

 

Doch gibt es, und zwar genau eine die was taugt -> XMBC. Ist denke ich genau das was der Thread-Ersteller sucht, modisch, schick, schnell und ohne TV

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab eher gemeint ob wer ein Mediacenter kennt, das mit einem 1,6GHz Prozessor und 1 GB Ram läuft ohne zu ruckeln.

 

Also damit fällt das WindowsMediaCenter schonmal flach, aber im Ernst, unter Linux sollte man mit diesem Setup kein Ruckeln haben. Mein mythTV-Rechner hat derzeit nur 1GB RAM und hatte früher nur 1GHz CPU und das lief auch wunderbar.

 *Quote:*   

> Das heißt ich brauche den VDR und einen MediaPlayer?
> 
> Gibt es da nix das gleich alles in einem ist?

 

Du hast dich noch nicht wirklich mit Software beschäftigt oder? Warum sollte man das Rad den neuerfinden? Das gleiche gilt für Mediaplayer & Co. ... warum sollte ich in meinem MediaCenter z.Bsp. den MP3-Player selbst programmieren wenn es schon einen guten OSS gibt? Da ist es wesentlich besser den vorhanden ins Programm einzubauen.

Zusammenfassung, es ist ein Vorteil wenn MediaCenter diverse verschiedene Software nutzt anstatt alles selbst zu machen.

 *Quote:*   

> MythTV kannst du mit der Hardware schon mal komplett streichen den das braucht einerseits noch einen MySQL Server und sonst noch einen Background-Dienst um überhaupt zu funktionieren wenn es denn funktioniert. 

 

Da spricht ja jemand aus Erfahrung wie   :Wink:  ^... ne im Ernst wie kommst du auf so einen Quatsch? Wie gesagt lief bei mir jahrelang mythTV auf einem wesentlich schlechteren Rechner ohne(!!!) Probleme. Und wenn man nicht mal weiß warum mythTV den mysql-Server braucht, dann sollte man das nicht als Negativpunkt aufzählen (Ist nämlich eher ein Vorteil).

 *Quote:*   

> XMBC ist doch ursprünglich für die XBox oder? 

 

Richtig. Mittlerweile gibt es das aber auch für Linux, Windows und glaube sogar Mac. Sieht hübsch aus, kommt für mich aber wegen mangelnder TV-Modul nicht in Frage (und nein, bevor ich mir VDR antue muss einiges passieren ).

 *Quote:*   

> Und ja ich gebe es ganz offen und ehrlich zu: "Ich bin ein extrem gefrusteter Gentoo-User wenn es um den Bereich MediaCenter geht"

 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie gesagt mit gentoo & mythTV fahre ich seit Jahren super und der Aufwand hält sich sehr in Grenzen (kommt halt drauf an was man will und wie sehr man das System auf den eigenen Geschmack anpassen möchte).

@RandyAndy

SIGN ... endlich jemand hier mit Ahnung & Erfahrung, der weiß was er schreibt. Kann dir zu 100% zustimmen.

Das du lieber VDR anstatt mythTV benutzt ist eben Geschmackssache  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und die Abhängigkeiten bei einigen und insbesondere bei MythTV zeigen ja auch das sich bei den jeweiligen Programmierern ein Realitätsverlust eingestellt hat. Denn was hat ein MySQL-Server auf einem Media-PC verloren? 

 

Wie ich schon zu deinem Kollegen gesagt habe, wenn man keine Ahnung von mythTV hat einfach mal Ruhe bewahren! Der Realitätsverlust ist wenn überhaupt bei dir und nicht bei den Programmieren. Oder erwartest du im Ernst das die alles, wirklich alles selbst programmieren und das dann noch in eine Packung stecken? Weil ja alle Menschen das gleiche wollen ... tz tz tz ... und was ein mysql-Server auf einem MediaCenter zu suchen hat? Sehr viel wenn es um mythTV geht, den das ist ein netzwerk-fähiges MediaCenter. Sprich ich stell mir in den Keller einen mythTV-Backend (mit mysql-Server, den nur der Backend braucht einen) mit 3 x TV-Karten als Server und benutze ich Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer, Küche, etc... einfache, billigste PC's als mythTV-Frontends (ohne mysql-Server). Damit kann ich dann überall im Haus fernsehen, Videos schauen, Fotos, etc.... ich kann sogar aus dem Urlaub heraus meine aufgenommenen Sendungen schauen, neue programmieren, etc.... all das würde nicht gehen wenn kein mysql-Server installiert ist! Also bitte in Zukunft nachdenken bevor du von Sachen schreibst von denen du augenscheinlich keinen Ahnung hast.

 *Quote:*   

> Und bei jedem Softwareupdate darf man auf die Knie gehen und anfangen zu beten das es nachher noch läuft. 

 

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Updates ich in den ganzen Jahren gemacht habe, aber Probleme gab es fast nie. Zumindest nicht mehr oder weniger als mit jeder anderen Software auch.

 *Quote:*   

> Unterm strich bin ich der Meinung das Gentoo nicht zum MediaCenter taugt, bevor sich nicht die dazu nötige Software und deren Doku erheblich verbessert.

 

Was hat das mit gentoo zu tun? Und genug Anleitungen gibt es im Internet. Ansonsten selbst schreiben? Oder benutzt mythbuntu, funktioniert wirklich "out-of-the-box" und ist ein recht gelungenes Produkt.

So, das war erstmal alles was mir hier aufgefallen ist. Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen das über mythTV viel Schwachsinn geschrieben wird, es aber ein wirklich gutes Produkt ist. Die Unterstützung von fast alles TV-Arten plus diverse Kabelboxen ist einfach tierisch groß, sogar DVC-C samt SmardCard ist möglich. Die Netzwerkfähigkeit bietet keine andere Software und es läuft, entgegener anderer Meinungen, auch wunderbar auf alter Hardware.

Im Prinzip gibt es eigentlich nur 3 x MediaCenter Lösungen unter Linux die was taugen, und jede von diesen hat einen anderen Einsatzzweck:

1. XBMC

Reines MediaCenter für Leute die kein TV schauen wollen sondern nur Filme, Musik, Fotos, etc.. für diese Fälle (ohne TV) ist es aber wahrscheinlich das beste.

2. VDR

Extrem spartanische Oberfläche, läuft auch mit ältester Hardware, sehr stabil. Leider nicht netzwerkfähig und von der Optik her erinnert es an die 80er (deswegen wird es bei mir nie installiert). Aber für Leute die nur einen billigen, zuverlässigen und digitalen Videorekorder wollen die perfekte Lösung.

3. mythTV

Macht optisch sehr viel mehr her als VDR, unterstützt durch die PlugIn-Architektur auch alle mögliche Einsatzzwecke und ist netzwerkfähig!

Die ganzen anderen Produkte (freevo & Co.) halte ich für Totgeburten. Die meisten haben eine viel zu kleine Community oder werden nicht entsprechend weiter entwickelt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   MythTV kannst du mit der Hardware schon mal komplett streichen den das braucht einerseits noch einen MySQL Server und sonst noch einen Background-Dienst um überhaupt zu funktionieren wenn es denn funktioniert.  
> 
> Da spricht ja jemand aus Erfahrung wie   ^... ne im Ernst wie kommst du auf so einen Quatsch? Wie gesagt lief bei mir jahrelang mythTV auf einem wesentlich schlechteren Rechner ohne(!!!) Probleme. Und wenn man nicht mal weiß warum mythTV den mysql-Server braucht, dann sollte man das nicht als Negativpunkt aufzählen (Ist nämlich eher ein Vorteil).
> ...

 

Also wenn MythTV auf meinem Laptop (2x2.16GHz und 4GB RAM und einer nVidia GeForce M) nicht mal eine DVD ruckelfrei wiedergeben kann dann auf der weiter oben beschriebenen Hardware erst recht nicht.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Und ja ich gebe es ganz offen und ehrlich zu: "Ich bin ein extrem gefrusteter Gentoo-User wenn es um den Bereich MediaCenter geht" 
> 
> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie gesagt mit gentoo & mythTV fahre ich seit Jahren super und der Aufwand hält sich sehr in Grenzen (kommt halt drauf an was man will und wie sehr man das System auf den eigenen Geschmack anpassen möchte).
> ...

 

Du wärst auch gefrustet wenn nach 3 Wochen testen nichts befriedigendes rauskommt.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Und die Abhängigkeiten bei einigen und insbesondere bei MythTV zeigen ja auch das sich bei den jeweiligen Programmierern ein Realitätsverlust eingestellt hat. Denn was hat ein MySQL-Server auf einem Media-PC verloren?  
> 
> Wie ich schon zu deinem Kollegen gesagt habe, wenn man keine Ahnung von mythTV hat einfach mal Ruhe bewahren! Der Realitätsverlust ist wenn überhaupt bei dir und nicht bei den Programmieren. Oder erwartest du im Ernst das die alles, wirklich alles selbst programmieren und das dann noch in eine Packung stecken? Weil ja alle Menschen das gleiche wollen ... tz tz tz ... und was ein mysql-Server auf einem MediaCenter zu suchen hat? Sehr viel wenn es um mythTV geht, den das ist ein netzwerk-fähiges MediaCenter. Sprich ich stell mir in den Keller einen mythTV-Backend (mit mysql-Server, den nur der Backend braucht einen) mit 3 x TV-Karten als Server und benutze ich Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer, Küche, etc... einfache, billigste PC's als mythTV-Frontends (ohne mysql-Server). Damit kann ich dann überall im Haus fernsehen, Videos schauen, Fotos, etc.... ich kann sogar aus dem Urlaub heraus meine aufgenommenen Sendungen schauen, neue programmieren, etc.... all das würde nicht gehen wenn kein mysql-Server installiert ist! Also bitte in Zukunft nachdenken bevor du von Sachen schreibst von denen du augenscheinlich keinen Ahnung hast.
> ...

 

Dann ist MythTV aber somit kein MediaCenter sonder eher ein MediaServer und sollte auch als solches bezeichnet werden.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Und bei jedem Softwareupdate darf man auf die Knie gehen und anfangen zu beten das es nachher noch läuft.  
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wieviele Updates ich in den ganzen Jahren gemacht habe, aber Probleme gab es fast nie. Zumindest nicht mehr oder weniger als mit jeder anderen Software auch.
> ...

 

Fakt ist je grösser und umfangreicher eine Software ist je grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit das bei einem Update irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert.

Und die bereits genannten Abhängigkeiten machen es nicht wirklich besser.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Unterm strich bin ich der Meinung das Gentoo nicht zum MediaCenter taugt, bevor sich nicht die dazu nötige Software und deren Doku erheblich verbessert. 
> 
> Was hat das mit gentoo zu tun? Und genug Anleitungen gibt es im Internet. Ansonsten selbst schreiben? Oder benutzt mythbuntu, funktioniert wirklich "out-of-the-box" und ist ein recht gelungenes Produkt.
> ...

 

Es gibt viele richtig gute Dokumentationen für Gentoo, sehr gelungen finde ich z.B. den "Home Router Guide", aber zum Thema MediaCenter gibt es nichts vergleichbares.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

@schmidicom

Ich glaube Linux im allgemeinen ist nichts für dich. Erstens verstehst du Grundsätzliches nicht und zweitens musst du auch einiges falsch machen wenn bei dem Setup ne DVD ruckelt oder du es in 3 Wochen nicht schaffst mythTV oder VDR zum laufen zu bekommen.

MediaServer?!? lol ... mythTV ist ein netzwerkfähiges MediaCenter - punkt! Ob dir der Name gefällt oder nicht ist egal.

 *Quote:*   

> Fakt ist je grösser und umfangreicher eine Software ist je grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit das bei einem Update irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> Und die bereits genannten Abhängigkeiten machen es nicht wirklich besser.

  Wie schon gesagt, wenn die Programmierer alles selbst machen würde, damit es keine Abhängigkeiten mehr gibt, dann wäre das noch viel schlimmer, viel mehr Fehler, etc... aber naja.

Und wie gesagt wenn es deiner Meinung nach keine gute Doku zu einem Thema gibt, wer hindert dich daran selbst eine zu schreiben? Bei gentoo wiki kannst du ja mal anfangen. Aber sich jetzt nur beschweren das andere Leute nicht schon die Arbeit für dich gemacht haben ist nicht nett.

Unter Linux macht gerade das basteln den Spaß aus, oder bin ich damit alleine  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für die Blumen, Gucky.

Und im Großen und Ganzen hast du meine volle Zustimmung.

Genau, frickeln macht Spaß und Probleme sehe ich als Herasuforderung die bezwungen werden will - koste es was es wolle - was sind da schon drei Wochen -Pah, lerning progress sach ich nur  :Wink: 

Zum Thema Begrifflichkeiten,  Media-Server / MediaCenter.

MythTv lässt sich ja auch auf einem einzigen PC installieren, der ja dann Backend und Frontend zugleich ist und in der Konstellation sollte es dann ja auch schmidicom wieder als MediaCenter akzeptieren  :Wink: 

Gucky, die größte Hürde / Gefahr war ja wohl die Mysql Umstellung auf UTF8, bei einem der MythTV vergangenem updates, aber ansonsten sehe ich beim updaten eigentlich auch keine weiteren Probleme unter Gentoo, ausser den üblichen   :Laughing: 

Viel schlimmer finde ich dagegen lieblos gepflegte MediaCenter-Fertiglösungen. 

Ich hab mal aus Spaß male eine der ersten Mythbuntu Versionen, die mit Grub2 geliefert wurden probiert. Lief auch erstmal, bis zum zweiten Update, danach wollte Grub2 leider nicht mehr starten.

Dafür crashte nach dem ersten Update häufiger der xserver, wegen neu gefundener Grafiktreiber (probrietär).

Nee, wat bin ich froh dass man sich als Gentoo-User stets zu helfen weiss, weil man ja gelernt hat sein System per CML zu installieren und zu warten.

Mein MythTV lief damals auf nem Athlon XP-2000 mit 1GB RAM und alter Nvidia ohne VDPAU-Unterstützung flüssig. Denke auch dass schmidicoms Kiste schlecht konfiguriert ist (DMA-Unterstützung für's DVD?).

Fazit: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt's halt noch nicht, und daher muss jeder für sich den besten Kompromiss finden. 

Daher ist es auch hilfreich und gut, wenn man sich sein MediaCenter aus vielen Komponenten selbst zusammenstellen kann, statt ein riesiges dickes Binary vorgesetzt zu bekommen, welches einem keine Wahl lässt.

Nur zusammenarbeiten müssen sie halt bestmöglich.

Diese Modularität kann einem keine closed Software bieten!

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke Gucki für die Arbeit, den Thread ein bisschen aufzuräumen.

Ich werd mich an XBMC herantasten.

LG Roland

----------

